# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Kampionati Botëror 2006, përtej kufijve të një sporti të zakonshëm

## kolombi

Mjaft me luftrat,politiken dhe fene,ekonomine dhe filozofine...................
Pak dite dhe spektakli me i madh sportiv,Kampionati Boteror hap dyert e stadiumeve te Gjermanise.
Nje feste per te gjithe,nje feste qe do ndiqet nga mese 1 miliard njerez.Pra mese 15% e rruzullit i perulet gjithe pasion  mbretit futboll.
A ka dicka me te rendesishme ne kete fillim muaji? Veshtire se do gjeni.

Probleme serioze e te rendesishme rendojne ne shpatullat e kesaj bote,qe nga Iraku deri ne Iran,Palestine, qe nga nafta e deri tek dollari.
Eh,le te presin qofte edhe per nje muaj.
Ne nje bote te trazuar ku me te shumtet dine te shqiptojne emrin ROLANDINHO,shpresa vdes e fundit.
Futbolli kjo loje magjike,qe luhet mrekullisht qe nga fushat moderne te Europes e deri tek plazhet e Brazilit,fton gjithe popujt te flasin nje gjuhe te perbashket,te harrojne per pak caste luftrat,mizerjen,varferine,urrejtjen............

Futbolli prej kohesh ka kapercyer kufijte e nje sporti te zakonshem.Brazili nuk ka asnje lloj peshe si komb ne problemet nderkombetare,por gjithkush njeh dhe ka degjuar emrin e Pele-se.E njejta gje edhe per Argjentinen dhe Maradonen.

Edhe ne jeten e perditshme politike,futbolli le gjurmet e veta.Nje fitore e Brazilit ne Boterorin e Gjermanise shton gezimin e Brazilianeve por edhe ditet ne pushtet te presidentit Luiz Inacio Lula da Silva.
Kualifikimi per ne Boteror dhe mundesite e nje suksesi aty,jane pellumba fluturues te nje paqeje qe kerkon per popullin e vet,presidenti i Ivory Coast Laurent Gbagbo.
Kush munt te mohoje se edhe vete Silvio Berluskoni ngjiti shkallet e politikes e u be kryeminister i Italise,fale fames dhe sukseseve te Milan.

Gjermania e kryqezuar pas luftes se dyte boterore ne shume aspekte,shihte fitoret e Kupave te Botes 1954,1974,1990 caste qe u dhuronin nje krenari kombetare.

Kombetarja angleze,ka trajner nje Suedez,ajo e Australise nje Hollandez,nje Brazilan ne bankinen Japoneze,nje Ganez  vesh fanelen e kombetares gjermane,nje brazilian ate te nacionales Portugeze.
Futbolli sjell me prane njeri-tjetrit lojtare,popuj,kultura e per me teper endrra................

Dikur Billy Shackley trajneri i Liverpoolit shprehej.........."Shume njerez mendojne se futbolli ,eshte ceshtje te jetosh apo te vdesesh..."
Ndonese historia ka ngjyrosur me germa te zeza poshte kesaj shprehje emrat e portierit brazilian Barbosa me 1950,dhe mbrojtesit kolumbian Escobar me 1990,futbolli eshte dicka shume me teper se ajo shprehja e vjedhur hamletiane.

9 qershor Gjermania-Costa Rica,jane dy ekipet qe nisin udhetimin futbollistik,me endrren e finales se Berlinit kete here,nje Berlini, pa mure,pa ideologji.


*Per ti dhene vertet ngjyra me sportive kesaj teme,me debate dhe shkembime opinionesh,po hap nje sondazh,ku do votojme ekipin qe mendojme se do te jete fituesi i Kampionatit Boteror 2006.
Nje sondazh i tille eshte hapur edhe tek forumet e sportit,por ketu tek ky kend i forumit,do deshiroja qe krahas tifozeve,te apasionuarve,te ftoja ne nje debat brenda kornizave te sportit edhe "sportdashesit",ata qe per arsye te ndryshme,kane qene larg stadiumeve,por prane sporteve ne pergjithesi dhe futbollit ne vecanti ne evenimente kaq te medha,qofte edhe prane TV.

PS Per ta zgjeruar kete sofer futbollistike,le te shprehimit mendimet tona se cili nga ekipet te ashtquajtura te medha do deshtoje plotesisht,dhe cila nga te ashtequajturat ekipe te vogla do jete supriza e ketij boterori?
Po golshenuesi me i mire?

Para se fushat e blerta te Gjermanise te ne e tregojne,le te japin edhe ne mendimet tona...............*

----------


## ATMAN

duke qene se e kam gjermanine afer do shkoj te shikoj ndonje ndeshje atje ne gjermanine e jugut  ne mynih , qe e kam afer relativisht afer nga verona ku jetoj :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bayern

Kaluan 4 vjet nga aventura aziatike. Gjithcka eshte akoma e fresket ama ne memoriet e fansave sportive. nje boteror qe ishte komplet anormal. Nje boteror qe skualifikon superfuqite qe ne grup. Argjentina edhe Franca largohen pa buje edhe ndricojne (Me falni per krahasimin) Sennegalezet. Turqia edhe Korea arrijne te luajne finalen per vendin e trete kur te dyja teorikisht nuk duhet te kishin kaluar as grupin. Gjermania ishte ne vit tranzicioni. Brazili me zorr ishte kualifikuar edhe nuk vinte si pretendente. Te dyja ekipet ama luajne finalen e madhe ne Yokohoma. Fitojne finalistet me ne forme edhe me me klas brazilianet ndersa Gjermanet jane ne nje mendje. SHIHEMI NE 2006.

Pikerisht 2006, vit te cilin Gjermanet e orgqanizojne kupen e arte qe ka cmendur si televizionet ashtu edhe biletashitesit. Biliona dollare jane ne loje. Asnjehere nuk eshte pare nje interes kaq i madh te vertitet rreth nje topi futbolli qe nuk kushton me shume se $130. materialisht eshte asgje, emocionalisht ka temperaturen e nje ferri futbollistik. 32 ekipe me nje enderr ne sirtar i cili do te hapet vetem per nje ekip. Oshitima nis qe nga Australia e larget edhe perfundon egersisht ne kontinenti e ri amerikan ku futbolli quhet thjeshte soccer edhe eshte sport qe nuk i perket tavolines ku serviret McDonalds edhe Starbucks. Megjithate ky boteror eshte ndryshe krejt ndryshe nga te tjeret. Tashme futbolli pushton faqet sportive te gazetave amerikani edhe le pas dore baseballin edhe finalet e NBA. 

Gjithcka per nje top. 32 ekipe, vetem njera do te triunfoje, ama te drejten per te enderruar e kane te 32. 


2006 eshte viti i topit, top i cili ka cmendur mbare boten.

----------


## Lunesta

THIS IS THE YEAR OF



ITALY

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Epo edhe kete vit ne e kemi rradhen o kolombi.  :buzeqeshje: 

Forca BRASIL! 

Ps: Te pakten mos ngel kete here i zhgenjyer nga futbolli  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## kolombi

Me pak se 24 ore nga vershellima e pare,dhe ethet e kesaj sfide te madhe futbollistike kane mberthyer gjithe ata qe adhurojne kete sport mbaretokesore.
4-vjet pritje jane paksa shume.

Vota ime per ekipin qe do ngreje kupen e arte ne qiellin e Berlinit shkon tek organizatoret,ekipi i GJermanise.
Mendoj se ne castet me delikate dhe perballe kundeshtareve te forte e me emer,publiku,fusha dhe pesha e rende e fanelles bashke me historine do u japin ate cka duhet drejt nje triumfi.

Supriza mendoj se do jete Mexico,dhe Ivory Coast.
Zhgenjimi mendoj Hollanda e Van Basten qe munt te mos kaloje grupin.
Golshenuesi me i mire,padyshim ai qe njeh rrjetat me sy mbullur,francezi Henry.

----------


## dordi1

Kupa e Botes eshte e "mbivleresuar" ne keto kohe moderne...
Personalisht, mendoj se ky eveniment shoqeror, i krahasuar vetem me ate fetar!!! i ka arritur vlerat maksimale ne vitet '80...
Kush ka ndjekur gjysemfinalen e Sevilles 1982, ndermjet R.F.GJ. dhe Frances duhet t'a kuptoje krahasimin!

Gjithashtu, pres qe Meksika te krijoje nje ''surprize'' ne kete Boteror. Edhe ''elefantet'' e Henry Michel mund te arrijne ''hipnotizimin'' e rradhes nga Kontinenti Afrikan! 
Ukraina, mund te jete nje e papritur e rastit, per shume arsye.
Zhgenjimi im personal do te jete Gjermania! Perse? Nje fjale, e paster dhe e thjeshte: i mungojne talentet dhe personalitetet e nje here e nje kohe, fatekeqsisht...

Anglia dhe U.S.A. zgjedhjet e mia personale!

Brazili! Perhere favorit... Kete here? te shohim...

----------


## km92

Vota Ime dihet  :ngerdheshje: 

Forza Brazil ( Ronaldinho , Adriano , Ronaldo etj)  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Bledari

Normale qe Vota Ime eshte per Italine sepse eshte skuadra qe luan me shpirt, force dhe grint

----------


## no name

Euuuuuuuu sedi e kam te veshtir per ke te themse eshte kampione por mendimi im eshte se ( Brazili) po se po 100%.......... Por vota ime shkon per Argentinen sepse brazilin se dua se oshte shum e fort  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Shmeki

*Brazili....!* Edhe mos u lodhni kote  :pa dhembe:  

Pershendetje... Kolombo


Ps: Deus-in, e kemi gjalle apo ?

----------


## Cimo

Gjermania -2006", 1 muaj kënaqësi, emocione e ankthe
Pas katër vjetësh nga përfundimi i finaleve aziatike, të cilat përfunduan me kurorëzimin për herë të pestë të Brazilit si kampion i Botës (rekord absolut), sot në orën 18.00 në Munihun zhvillohet ndeshja hapëse e Kampionatit të 18-të Botëror të futbollit, aty ku 32 vjet më parë Gjermania u shpall kampione për herë të dytë në historinë e saj, pas fitores dramatike  (2:1) me “magjistarët e futbollit total”, holandezët
e Johan Krojfit. 

Në një stadium të ri “Alianc Arena që ka kushtuar plot 280 milionë euro do të startojë një nga kampionatet më të kushtushëm të historisë futbollit botëror, që nga Kampionati Botëror i vitit 1930, në të cilën morën pjesë vetëm 13 ekipe të kualifikuara direkt. Një kampionat që me 64 ndeshjet e
tij dhe stadiumet plot do të sjellin në arkën e FIFA –s jo më pak se 1.5 miliardë euro fitim. 32 skuadrat e kualifikuara në “Gjermania 2006”
përfaqësojne skuadrat më të mira nga 207 përfaqësueset që morën pjesë në fushata të ashpra kualifikuese në të gjashtë grupimet e mëdha, përfaqësuese të gjashtë kontinenteve. Gjashtë fitues të mëparshëm marrin pjesë në finalet këtij Botërori, duke shtuar edhe Gjermaninë organizatore, skuadër që kryeson kontigjentin e fortë evropian. Rruga e gjatë e këtij Botërori në të cilin përplasen taktika dhe stile loje, duele yjesh të mëdhenj, rekordmenë dhe skuadra që marrin pjesë për herë të parë, do të përfundojë më 9 korrik. Askush nuk mund ta parashikojë fituesin. Do të jetë Brazili që do t’i shtojë edhe një yll të ri bluzës së tij apo Gjermania nuk do të humbasë shansin e të luajturit në shtëpi? Gjithsesi mund të jetë edhe një skuadër tjetër, ngase padyshim ky do të jetë Botëror i paparashikueshëm. Një muaj të plotë futbolldashësit anembanë botës do të jenë nën ethet e Botërorit, që sigurisht do të sjell lojëra cilësore, emocione e ankth. Do theksuar se ndeshja hapëse e Botërorit do të
nis me një minutë heshtje për nder të të gjithë futbollistëve të vdekur gjatë vitit të kaluar. Botërori i cili nis sot, do të zgjasë deri më 9
korrik, kur do të zhvillohet finalja e madhe.

futbolli.com

----------


## OO7

vetem 2 Ore e 20 minuta Na Ndajne Nga Fillimi i Ndeshjes se Pare *Gjermani - Kosta Rika*. Shijojeni kete Kampionat te gjithe dhe mos harroni. *FIRMA NUK GENJEN*  :ngerdheshje: 

*ENGLAND WORLD CHAMPIONS*

----------


## Pedro

Gjeja e vetme, qe zbeh kete Boteror, eshte menyra e shperndarjes dhe e shitjes  se biletave si edhe rigoroziteti ne kontrollin e biletave. Ne bileta jane te shenuara gjeneralitetet e zoteruesit te biletes dhe futja ne stadium behet vetem ne qofte se pervec biletes paraqet edhe leternjoftimin ose pasaporten. Ne qofte se ke bileten ne xhep dhe nuk ke me vete leternjoftim me mire mos iu afro fare portes se stadiumit. Pervec kesaj ceshtja eshte hajde te gjesh ndonje bilete.

Megjithe ketyre problemeve te vogla perseri atmosfera eshte shume e nxehte ketu ne Frankfurt am Main. Per ata qe nuk kane bileta dhe prape duan te ndjejne atmosferen e stadiumit ka menduar bashkia e Franfurtit duke ndertuar mu ne mes te lumit Main nje platforme notuese me nje ekran te dyfishte supergjigand 144 qm, ne te cilin mund te shihen ndeshjet nga te dyja anet e lumit. Ne te dyja brigjet e Mainit jane ndertuar tribuna, ne te cilat rreth 22 000 shikues mund te shohin falas ndeshjet.

Atmosfera me bukur ishte dje ne stadiumin Bieberer Berg te ekipit Offenbacher Kickers prane Frankfurtit, ku Selecao braziliane beri stervitjen e fundit me dyer te hapura. Stadiumi kishte shperndare bileta pa pagese per ata te cilet donin te shikonin stervitjen e brazilianeve. Te 25 000 biletat u shperndane brenda dy oreve dhe gjate stervitjes se brazilianeve stadiumi ishte mbushur plot e perplot, gje qe nuk kishte ndodhur as ne ndeshjet e vendasve. Une kisha fatin qe nje shoku im kishte qelluar aty dhe kishte marre disa bileta, keshtu qe vajta edhe une dhe i pashe. Nje ore e gjysem stervitje sikur te ishte nje ndeshje finale per Boteror. Thjesht, nje mrekulli. Casti me i bukur ishte kur nje djalosh rreth dymbedhjete vjeteve i veshur me bluzen e Ronaldinjos cau kordonet e ruajtesve te rendit dhe hyri ne fushe. Kur ruajtesit e rendit e rendit e kapen dhe donin ta nxirrnin jashte stadiumit mes fishkellimave te shikuesve, Ronaldinjo iu afrua dhe duke qeshur ua beri me shenje qe ta linin djaloshin te lire dhe i beri nje autograf ne bluze dhe e lejoi qe ta shikonte stervitjen nga fusha e lojes.

Tani po iki te ze ndonje vend perpara asaj platformes gjigande dhe te shoh ceremonine hapese dhe ndeshjen *Deutschland - Costa Rica*.

----------


## bayern

Pedro ca thote pendulumi i Fokaltit a do morrim gjo ket vit mre?  :perqeshje: 
Do besh krimin me te madh po nuk shkove ne nje ndeshje. 

Nejse sot jemi gati edhe pa ballack. Gati kemi qene gjithmone ne fakt ne evenimente te tilla. Vjen urdhri ka lart. Achtung  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Ju qe jeni ne Evrope ju kam zili , e c;na bojne kapitalistet . Sot kam takim ke doktori ne ora 12 , te hene duhet te iki shpejt nga puna se duhet te perkthej per gjyshin ndjese paste ne gjykate , te marte do semurem besoj . 

Gjermania -  Kur nuk kam besuar ne ata , por sa me shume s'kam besuar aq me perpara kan ec...... mungon eksperiance , avantazh qe jane ne shtepine e vet dhe grup relativisht te lehte . 

Angli- GERRARD , LAMPARD, COLE, BECKHAM kesaj i thom mesfushe une . Ne qofte se Anglia nuk bon zhurme kesaj radhe ............... 

Brazil- No comment 

Argjentina-  3 skuadra mund te s'kualifikojne brazilin Hollanda, Ceki dhe Argjentine . 

Hollanda - Rendesi ka loja e bukur vari leshte rezultatit . 

Ceki- Cunat jan plak , por tranjeri class dhe pjekuria mund ti coj larg nqs dalin nga grupi . 

Ukraina- Kujdes , del e parra ne grup me von nuk i dihet . 

Italia- Kan ikur kohet kur qaja sikur me kishte vdek nena kur humte Roby penalltine , ca ti shofesh kesaj skuadre ................

----------


## ChuChu

qenke zgjuar tere energji sot. the beer last night (or the Corona girl, lol) might have just hit the spot.   :Lulja3: 

une vete do bej tifozllek per Italine se kshu me tha Ihti. Lol.

----------


## Taulant _NYC

Ta dish ti nga e kam une energjine , vet njera kishte nxjerr shalet dje...........
Ku di Ihti nga futbolli , atij jepi nje kitarre dhe nje got rraki dhe .......pyete cik si doli ne shah javen e parre , muahhhhh se ishe bo bombe mbreme ( ne faqe kuptohet se po ha ndonje gur ke zhami zyres)

----------


## Ihti

Futi edhe ndonje rrr tjeter ti, se pa kursim fare i ke  :ngerdheshje: 

Ihti nga futbolli s'merr vesh, po aq sa me te gedep ty me shoke di  :ngerdheshje:  
Edhe do i pagush ndonjehere ato birra se le nam!

Anglia e ka mesfushen tulle, Po ne sulm s'kane gje. Sidoqofte, jane gjithmone ekip simpatik e lujne fort.

Sa per Italine, une kam pak shpresa se do shkelqeje sivjet, po me c'dime nga historia ne vite, Italia me breke neper kembe shkon deri ne gjysem finale  :buzeqeshje: 
Edhe kualiteti i lojes sa vjen e rritet, nga paraqitje skandaloze ne grup, tu ardhe tu u permiresu.

----------


## Del Monako

Or un s'jam me Brazilin, po s'besoj ju vje keq te postoj nje foto, se i kom qef kto tifozat/et e Brazilit.  :ngerdheshje: 

Po patet na i kundershtim e heq dmth.

Rrofte Costa-Ri-Ka  :pa dhembe:

----------

